#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Buadhai's home in progress...

## buadhai

Here's how her lot looks now. Picture taken October 19, 2006:

----------


## buadhai

Here's the overall house and land plan:



Getting the corner lot with some extra land was a great idea. The house is nearly three meters from the wall with another couple of meters to the neighbor's house. And, we have a nice big hunk of land for a pond, some trees and a little patio in the corner created by the living room and bedroom number two.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

that's almost identical to my floor plans, except we recently added a kitchen along the back end of the house.
good luck.

----------


## buadhai

> that's almost identical to my floor plans


My Dad's house plan is very similar as well. He likes the fact that the kitchen and master bedroom are on one side of the living room and the other bedrooms on the opposite side.

We paid the down payment today and they promise to start work early next week. We'll see.

They still insist that the house will be done at the end of February.

----------


## tuferguson

it will be done or you will be?

just remember the builders official warning.

Plans may change as and when we sit fit, run out of materials, bring the wrong flat level, change materials for a cheaper variety, the only guy that can read plans is off today and what you see may not be the finished article but you will pay us extra for any mistake we make.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> They still insist that the house will be done at the end of February.


sounds about right in the dry season.
did you insert a penalty clause?

----------


## buadhai

> sounds about right in the dry season.
> did you insert a penalty clause?


I'm not smart enough to think of things like that....

If I were clever I wouldn't have been living with eight people in a two bedroom house for the last year and a half....

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by buadhai
> 
> They still insist that the house will be done at the end of February.
> 
> 
> sounds about right in the dry season.
> did you insert a penalty clause?


while a penalty clause is always good to have, because it is called a "penalty" clause usually means the Thai courts are reluctant to enforce it. Far more benefical in making sure you get the job done on time is to have water-bench/staggered payments, i.e. 30% on signing the contract, 15% on foundations, etc. You may even have an early completion bonus  :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

The payment schedule is like this:

Up to now we have paid 120K baht. Beginning December 1st we make four equal monthly payments that will bring the total up to 20% of the purchase price. Another 40% is due upon completion and 40% more 60 days later.

I'm not sure what happens if we withhold payment if construction hasn't proceeded as expected.

----------


## Thetyim

I would have added two extra clauses.
A divorce clause and a sanity clause.

a)  If arguments over the standard of construction results in you getting a divorce then an additional house will be provided free of charge.

b)If you go mad due to trying to get the house built the way you like it then all hospital expenses to be paid by the builder.

(B4 you even think about it.  I know the one about 'There ain't no sanity claus)

----------


## ChiangMai noon

my penalty clause actually worked.
the fine was 500 baht a day and we were in 4 days after schedule.
they did give us the 2,000 baht too.

----------


## buadhai

You know, I'm going to just let this happen. It's not big money. It's bound to be an improvement. And, Ms. B is way more precise, exacting and demanding than I'll ever be. It's all up to her. I'm just along for the ride and the payments. 

The key to sanity is to avoid angst and the key to avoiding divorce is to avoid marriage.

----------


## Sir Burr

Buadhai,

Before they start the foundations, it might be a good idea to put in a very large water-holding tank.
You can collect rainwater from your roof, or, have a place you can store bought water.
Just in case.

----------


## buadhai

^
Probably a good idea. I like having a bunch of rain water for the plants, anyway.

The moo baan has it's own water system with a huge tank up in the air. But, you never know....

----------


## Sir Burr

Exactly.......you never know.

----------


## Thetyim

> The moo baan has it's own water system with a huge tank up in the air.


So did the moo baan I lived on for a short while.
The water went off regularly and often went brown for days on end.

----------


## buadhai

My house in Saipan had two water supplies:

- An elevated rainwater tank that fed a third tap in the kitchen. We used that for cooking and boiled it for drinking.

- A ground level storage tank that stored the "city" water which was supplied to the house and garden via a big pump and captive air tank.

----------


## friscofrankie

> - A ground level storage tank that stored the "city" water which was supplied to the house and garden via a big pump and captive air tank.


I would definitely opt for a system similar to this in any MooBan in Thailand.  here in Chiangmai some people are on the Public water system and pressure seems to be surprisingly even and strong.  Actually the first place I have ever seen this.

My experience throughout the country makes this one of the first questions I need answered.  In a new mooban the problem may not present itself for a while until the population increases beyond the ability of the delivery system to cope.  

Getting up inthe morning unable to shower because the entire moobaan is showering is no fun.  Lettng the "public" water trickle in all night and day and having a nice pump to move the water when you need it works great.  Water outages were all too common in almost every Moobaan I have ever stayed in.  

In a this Moobaan how is sewage handled?  individual cess pits?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> In a this Moobaan how is sewage handled? individual cess pits?


in my village, it is.

----------


## buadhai

> In a this Moobaan how is sewage handled?  individual cess pits?


Yep. Big ones....

----------


## buadhai

They're supposed to start construction this week. The curbstones have been delivered and they have surveyed and put in stakes to show where the roads go.

----------


## daveboy

Good luck with the build BH look forward to seeing this thread evolve

----------


## buadhai

Don't you just love it when a new moo baan puts up a big fancy entrance gate and then waits for buyers to come up with money before actually building any houses?

At least this place started work on half a dozen homes before putting up the entrance gate and kiosk. I hope that means they're not strapped for cash:



Our house will be located behind and just to the right of the big two story job with the red tile roof.

----------


## buadhai

So, the constructions was supposed to begin this week. But, as of today (Thursday) it had not. Ms. B called to ask when it would begin. She was told that Sunday is an auspicious date so it will begin then. I've never seen them work on Sunday and since this Sunday is Loy Krathong I'm actually doubly surprised by this.

Ms. B called her Mom and asked about the date. Mom called back later and said that the 10th would be much better. Ms. B went on line and consulted some auspicious date sites which confirmed that this Sunday is good.

Apparently there is some sort of conflict between the Chinese calendar consulted by Mom and the Thai sites consulted by Ms. B.

The issue has yet to be resolved....

----------


## RandomChances

Who's going to live in the tiny bungalow on stilts at the front :Confused:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Who's going to live in the tiny bungalow on stilts at the front


Some 'strapping' Welshman probably.  :Surprised:

----------


## buadhai

> Who's going to live in the tiny bungalow on stilts at the front


Isn't that the mother-in-law's residence?

----------


## buadhai

So much for auspicious. They started today. The batter boards are up and they're marking out the location of the walls:

----------


## hillbilly

I am somewhat jealous and yet laughing at your project.

Jealous in the fact, that these projects while tough can come out ahead. Laughing? Because, i don't have to do the headache again.

Good luck and keep us abreast of the situation.  :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

> Laughing? Because, i don't have to do the headache again.


This is why I went for the moo baan. I built a house once and that was way more than enough.

----------


## buadhai

They brought in a back hoe today to dig what I guess are holes for the footings:


This is taken from the same spot as previous photos of the raw land.


About six months ago they came and dropped about a meter of clean fill over the whole subdivision. They put in the big drain pipes at that time and then just let it sit throughout most of the rainy season. They started building the demo homes about a month ago. In this photo you can see the thickness of the fill and then down into what was the original ground level. These holes look to be about a meter square and nearly two meters deep. Well, maybe a meter and a half.

----------


## buadhai

Things are getting more interesting:


On Saturday afternoon they poured a small concrete pad in each of the footing holes.


The steel re-bar sat nearby, ready to go.


We dropped by after lunch on Loy Krathong and found that the steel for all the columns (14 in all) were up with about a 30 cm thick footing for each.


Here's Ms. B inspecting her columns.


I know you're supposed to have a _yak sao eak_ ceremony when the first "pillar" goes up, but Ms. B seem disinclined. Instead she had me throw three coins in the hole of the northeast pillar. I came back after she went to work and did my own _yak sao eak_.

----------


## hillbilly

Is this the outer fence or the foundations for the home?

----------


## buadhai

> Is this the outer fence or the foundations for the home?


Foundations only, so far.

----------


## daveboy

Heres my yak sao eak ceremony

----------


## buadhai

They started putting up the steel forms for pouring the columns today:

----------


## forreachingme

Few years ago they had to open Lam Tahkong Dam as there was to much water, the artificial lake above was not yet finished at that time...

We found ourself in 1 meter of water in Mouban Ratchatanee, back of the makro, this was beetween 98 to 2000 not exactly remember... 

Ask about this evenment about how it was at this place as it looks like being on the same path...

Sorry to be scarry, but some time it is good to be prepared...

Cheers, thanks for sharing this construction tale, best of happiness and well being over there to you...

----------


## buadhai

This place never floods. I've run by it daily for 18 months now and never seen any standing water. The nearby rice fields are quite a bit lower. Based on what I saw of the holes dug for the foundation, it looks like a total of two meters of fill was put on the original level of the land.

One good sign: I've watched them dig these foundation holes throughout the development; even when it was raining heavily and I've never seen any water standing in any of them.

It seems to have pretty good drainage.

----------


## buadhai

They've now poured the lower part of the columns up to level of the floor. I guess the slab comes next.

----------


## hillbilly

I am thinking that they will fill the hole in with dirt first. Then then dig away the dirt to allow for the pouring of the outer frame depending upon the shape of your home. :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

^Thanks HB. I've never paid close attention before. But, now that I recall, as I was riding home I saw them doing just that (filling in) at a home that's a bit further along than ours.

----------


## buadhai

From this week's newsletter....




> buadhai is building a house in Korat for his missus, this one could end up being a very long thread.


Thank-you. Thank you very much.

Grrrrr.

----------


## a. boozer

We are having a new bungalow built in Ban Chang. Despite having 'City Water' and our own well, my Missus has insisted on the purchase of a couple of 'OHNG' to catche rain water from the roof , just to ensure that her garden (jungle?), will not go dry!

----------


## buadhai

Another kitchen idea....

----------


## forreachingme

If the island is the fire place, it would be trendy but knowing some people having that, they complain of the whle place getting oily and slippery after some kinds of cookings...


But it looks like your fire place is on the wall where you placed the 4 circles ?...

The island is a good idea if not fireplace...

----------


## buadhai

Yeah, no cooking on the island; just workspace.

----------


## Thetyim

I like the island idea.

It will  give you an extra cupboard underneath and also stop the thais from doing everything on the floor (well we can hope)

Don't forget to have electric supply run there.

----------


## buadhai

> I like the island idea.


I really do to, but if you check the dimensions the room is just not big enough. The passage between the island and the fridge is only about 60 cm.

I'll play with it.

Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## hillbilly

Better check with the fridge people first, learned this the hard way. Their dimensions aint always exact... :Smile:

----------


## buadhai

> Better check with the fridge people first, leaned this the hard way. Their dimensions aint always exact...


The whole dimensions thing is a kicker, isn't it? I plan on a granite counter, but of course that can't be cut until the house is built and the actual dimensions of the room, distance between the columns, etc., is really known. 

I'll leave ample room for the fridge.

Here's another idea that gives more room all around the island:

----------


## buadhai



----------


## ceburat

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> I like the island idea.
> 
> 
> I really do to, but if you check the dimensions the room is just not big enough. The passage between the island and the fridge is only about 60 cm.
> 
> I'll play with it.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


 
If ok with you, what is the footage, length and width of the kitchen?  

Also the house.

----------


## ceburat

I see you have windows behind the stove/range.  Have you considered a Range Hood with exhaust so as to remove heat and smell to the outside of the house?

----------


## hillbilly

I like the way buadhai has done his house design using a computer program. This is what I should have done.

Most of my house design was built around the program called Thai autotcad. Basically,drawings in the dirt! :Smile:  

Great job, buadhai!

----------


## buadhai

> I see you have windows behind the stove/range.  Have you considered a Range Hood with exhaust so as to remove heat and smell to the outside of the house?


I wonder if I'll need one with the two windows providing plenty of cross ventilation?

I put one in my house on Saipan which had a gas cook top, but the motor burned out the first month and I never used it nor felt that I needed it.

The way the window is in this house the vent would have to be very high. Would it even be effective?

I'm open to ideas.

----------


## klongmaster

> Most of my house design was built around the program called Thai autotcad. Basically,drawings in the dirt!


you're a funny guy HB..bloody hot tea burned my throat...

BH: I think you'd get annoyed with having to walk around that island all the time and would curse every time you hit yourself on its edges...you seem to have plenty of bench space...i'd ditch it if it was my place...

----------


## buadhai

> I like the way buadhai has done his house design using a computer program. This is what I should have done.
> 
> Most of my house design was built around the program called Thai autotcad. Basically,drawings in the dirt!


I'm not so sure....

Four hours:



Five minutes:

----------


## lom

Move the zink 30cm to the left  and it will only occupy space inside the
double door cupboard.
This will give you a single cupboard to the right with full height inside.

----------


## hillbilly

Excellent idea! Plus it sorta squares the sinks with the kitchen windows.

----------


## buadhai

> Move the zink 30cm to the left  and it will only occupy space inside the
> double door cupboard.
> This will give you a single cupboard to the right with full height inside


Excellent idea. Thanks and keep 'em coming.

----------


## hillbilly

Actually, it was lom's idea. i have a hard time looking at computer generated drawings. I am more of a in the dirt kind of guy!

----------


## buadhai

> Actually, it was lom's idea


Something screwy with the quote function here. I highlighted what lom wrote and hit the [q-quote] button and it attributed his words to you!

Anyway, thanks for the idea Lom. I just went out to the front yard and used a slipper and stick to move the sink in the new drawing 30 cm to the left.

----------


## buadhai

Well, Ms. B rejected the open shelf idea, so the island had to go. This one has her approval:

----------


## NickA

I think the fridge looks a little bit too near the cooking area....I mean if someone is stood there cooking and someone else is going in and out of the fridge you could be getting in each others way etc...

----------


## buadhai

> I think the fridge looks a little bit too near the cooking area....I mean if someone is stood there cooking and someone else is going in and out of the fridge you could be getting in each others way etc...


Where should it go? Don't be afraid now. I'm already on design number 8!

----------


## NickA

^Well, I was thinking half way along, so that in effect, you could cook from both sides (I mean you have somewhere to prepare and place things at either side of the hobs) or even so two people could cook at once.

Then again, it could just be the angle of the picture that makes the space look small.

----------


## ceburat

> Another kitchen idea....


I am not an expert, however, I do have some ideas from my own building experiences in other places.  Maybe they will help.  Maybe not. If not just put into file 13.

Back door, entrance way.  You should have easy access in and out in order to carry out trash and to bring into the house food items you purchase when shopping.  Here in this plan it looks as tho you, the island, and the pantry are going to do war every day.  You should also have ease of passage from any area of the kitchen to the door going to other parts of the house.

I like islands, but not this one, cancel it.

Like someone has already said or commented on.  Your sink.  Center it with the two windows. Also leave enough space so that when washing dishes you are not cramped up to the counter on the left.  Also leave room for doing dishes. Example.  Dirty dishes go on counter left side of sink.  On right side of sink leave room for dish rack or place to put cleaned dishes until dried and put away.  Also most women in southern USA(don't know about here) want there kitchen windows by the sink, with a view of the back yard.  Not sure why, but, I think the fresh air when working in the kitchen is refreshing and it is easier to keep up with the rug-rats playing outside.

I would make the room one meter or yard wider, at least.  Then on the right side of kitchen you could place the fridge somewhere closer to back door and sink.   The rest of the right side of the kitchen would be pantry(storage under with nice counter top of top for display of mixer, fancy dishes, etc.)  Also if you had cabinets up on the wall over the counter, you would have much more storage space.  So, you go from another section of the house, into the kitchen, and on your right you have a counter with cabinets over, running the full length of the wall, to the point where the fridge goes.  Then more space for the back door when open.

Cabinets/counter on the left with cooking range are  fine.  IMO the dirty working area should be keep between the cooking range and the sink. Counter space on other side of (left side when cooking) cooking range is more nice storage area and a good place for the rice cooker or indoor grill if not part  of the main range. Also good place for microwave, slow cooker, etc.

Where the fridge now sits in the above plan.  Put a small desk for Mrs B.  Above it shelves for cook books, etc. w. telephone.

Back to the vent over cooking range.  IMO.  In Asia it is hot and humid.  Heat builds up fast.  Also you might have to close the windows over the range if wind is high or raining in, etc.  A good cooking range with proper hood over, lights etc. including oven and rotisarie(sp) are a must if you like to cook(work) in some degree of comfort. And for sure you don't want all of the heat going to the rest of the house.

You might be able to put a single window on each side of the cooking range and the hood over. Just a passing thought.

Keep the middle of the floor open and don't listen to nonesense about working or eating on the floor.  Thats fine for Asian's who don't have a proper kitchen to work in such as some of my friends and at my mother-in-laws house.  In my house with a proper kitchen-well simply said about cooking, eating on the floor-just forget it. Why we have that nice (expensive) dinning room set for (show??) Also I can talk, (yell) louder then they and I am much bigger.

----------


## buadhai

The island is gone. The cook top has been moved to make room on both sides and eliminate interference with the fridge. The sink is centered under the window.

The size of the room is pretty much fixed as this is a moo baan house.

Thanks for all the input.

----------


## ceburat

Also, there is no such thing as too many places to plug in electric appliances.  Install plenty of plug ins over the counter. If you have cabinets on top, install lights under them for counter top lighting below. You need good lights in the kitchen.

Important.  Counter top show be the proper, ease of working highth of the little lady doing the cooking. Asian ladies for the most part, cooking in western style kitchens need a box to stand on.  Not really funny when you have plenty of cooking to do.

----------


## buadhai

> the little lady doing the cooking


The little lady doesn't cook. It will be big old me!

In addition to the outlets shown in the drawing above, there is one under the cook top, one to the right of the sink and two on the wall with the cabinet.

----------


## ceburat

> Well, Ms. B rejected the open shelf idea, so the island had to go. This one has her approval:


At the point where you enter the kitchen from the other part of the house. Put a wall to hide the end of the counter. Then put the fridge at the other end of the counter, however, leave pleanty of space for the back door.  I say the above to help show what I suggested in the previous post.

----------


## NickA

Sorry to be picky, but if you look at the counter top area next to the fridge it will be quite difficult to access and you couldn't have cupboard underneath

----------


## ceburat

> The size of the room is pretty much fixed as this is a moo baan house.


More maybe's.  You could move the fridge to the left side of the backdoor and move the double sinks to being on an angle in the corner with a window on each wall.  You would then have the window centered over the sinks with your fridge on your right when doing dishes and the range on your left.

----------


## buadhai

I think we're stuck with the windows where they are. So, not enough room for the fridge next to the porch door.

This is based on previous suggestions:

----------


## ceburat

> I think we're stuck with the windows where they are. So, not enough room for the fridge next to the porch door.
> 
> This is based on previous suggestions:


Looking good.   Now you have more storage space at the end of the kitchen (left of the range) then was provided by the island in middle of the channel.

----------


## ceburat

I tried one of those programs that you use to make plans, like you have been doing here.   I wished I had one and knew how to use it.  I got ticked off and sent it to the dump.  I am not too good with computers.

Good luck.  Keep posting. Looking good.

----------


## man with no head

Keep in mind what happens if the wind/breeze doesn't cooperate and the smells/fumes end up going in the cook's face. This is why I would consider forced air movement of some kind.

What you ought to do is go to one of the DIY home places and see if someone won't let you arrange a few cabinets to get a feel for the layout. Better still get some cardboard boxes and make a mock layout.

----------


## klongmaster

This is much more functional...just sitting here thinking how can I show you where I think you should put the fridge and bugger me there it is...well done that man..

----------


## buadhai

That final one was based on ceburat's analysis, for which I gave him a greenie.

Ms. B is at work just now but I'll seek her approval in the morning.

I like it very well, myself.

Thanks to all.

----------


## hillbilly

Good ideas. This plan fits in with the Thai way of wanting a door in the kitchen.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

When can we help plan the master bedroom? Don't forget the mirrored ceiling and the gyno chair.  :Surprised:

----------


## buadhai

> hen can we help plan the master bedroom? Don't forget the mirrored ceiling and the gyno chair.


Well be announcing the contest on that soon. PM me your entries.

----------


## NickA

If you don't mind me asking BH, what do you actually get for your money when you buy a new house in Thailand? I mean what is included in the sale price and what costs extra - kitchen, toilets, windows, floors, doors etc....

I assume things like standard windows and doors are included, but what if you want something different?

Does the average new house in Thailand include a kitchen or does this vary from development to development?

----------


## buadhai

Everything is included in the house I'm buying except the kitchen. The kitchen is just another room. They do stub in the plumbing for a sink, but that's it. The way our contract is worded they state a separate price for the land and the house. They also include a detailed bill of materials for the house. So, if you eliminate something, you get credit. If you add something they charge, of course. 

In our case we've eliminated an interior door, a passthrough from the kitchen to the living room and exchanged one of the Western style toilets for a proper squat toilet (which I much prefer). We get credit for the reduced expense which will pay for quite a few additional electrical outlets that we've added.

So far we've had two consults with the architect who seems very happy to make some changes (interior) and less happy to make exterior changes. I believe this is because they want some uniformity to the exterior look of the moo baan.

The only landscaping that is included is turf all around. All the doors, windows and complete bathrooms are also included.

----------


## NickA

Thanks for that, I bought an old house so wasn't sure how it happens with new places here.

----------


## buadhai

We met with the cabinetmaker who will build out the kitchen and do a few other built-ins. He comes highly recommended and, based on photos, seems to do good work. He has done a kitchen with a granite counter top. Since that's what we plan that was good news.

Photos of his previous stuff:

----------


## William

> Thanks for that, I bought an old house so wasn't sure how it happens with new places here.


Nick - the most annoying thing for me was the water storage tank and pump.  The developer knew that the bathroom, located on the second (US, first UK) floor didn't have the power to do fuck all if you wanted a shower.  However, rather than put a store tank in the roof and pump the water from the mains, I had to instal a tank in the garden (behind the back of the kitchen) and instal the pump myself.  When I asked why, I was told it was illegal to use a machine pump to pump water from the mains directly.  I believe my response went something like "why the %$^&^&%$#@@@#$ did you $%%^&&$#@#%%heads build a two-storey house then!"

----------


## NickA

^Yep, we have one of them too...it's useful though cos if the water gets cut off you've still got a tankful in reserve.

----------


## lom

> When I asked why, I was told it was illegal to use a machine pump to pump water from the mains directly.


Makes sense. 
It is very difficult to have control over the water pressure in the mains supply if a lot of households starts to suck from the pipe.
Sucking is what a pump does.





> I had to instal a tank in the garden (behind the back of the kitchen) and instal the pump myself.


That is the proper way of doing it. 
The main water supply is filling the tank through a level regulator.
The pump does not affect the main supply or your neigbours.

----------


## buadhai

> I had to instal a tank in the garden (behind the back of the kitchen) and instal the pump myself.


This is the way to go. On the "out" side of the pump you can use a captive air tank to keep the pressure constant without the pump having to cycle all the time. The bigger the captive air tank the less often the pump comes on.

My last house had a 3/4 horse power pump and a five gallon captive air tank. It was enough to feed the lawn sprinklers and fill the washing machine.

----------


## Lily

> ^Yep, we have one of them too...it's useful though cos if the water gets cut off you've still got a tankful in reserve.


Ha ha. That has happened to me too.

Bladdy water bills look like shopping dockets and get lost in the mailbox or nearby.

----------


## buadhai

Work on the foundation. Lots of steel.


The steel beams for the roof framing and bricks have arrived.

----------


## Spin

Has anybody considered or actually put one of those stainless steel water tanks in the rook space of a 2 storey house?
The stainless stell would soak up heat and warm the water nicely.
I wonder if the "gravity" generated water pressure would be enough to drive the shower unit on the upper floor? I suspect it would be ok on lower floor.
There would be no need for a pump as the tank could be filled from mains pressure (using the term lightly) and a cut off valve would close supply when tank is full.
If that worked there would be no need for a pump and saving of 10,000 baht

----------


## Thetyim

> Has anybody considered or actually put one of those stainless steel water tanks in the rook space of a 2 storey house?


Yes, I know someone who did it in Lampang.
He was a builder by trade and even had cavity walls.

----------


## dirtydog

You need at least a 6foot drop from tank to shower for it to build up enough pressure to trigger the shower heater.

----------


## buadhai

They poured the foundation either last night or early this morning. 


The forms had been removed by this afternoon.


They use a concrete truck for the foundation but mix the concrete for the support posts on site.

----------


## Silent Ninja

> We met with the cabinetmaker who will build out the kitchen and do a few other built-ins. He comes highly recommended and, based on photos, seems to do good work. He has done a kitchen with a granite counter top. Since that's what we plan that was good news.
> 
> Photos of his previous stuff:


How much are cupboards like this?

----------


## friscofrankie

> I wonder if the "gravity" generated water pressure would be enough to drive the shower unit on the upper floor? I





> You need at least a 6foot drop from tank to shower for it to build up enough pressure to trigger the shower heater.


I'm on the foruth floor water tanks right above me, on stands, think the drop is about 6ft (or so). It triggers the heater but gotta be careful adding cold water, I got a heater that feeds dual valve shower head and the heater has no real rheostat, or it kills the heater.  dont flush the toilet or run anty other water faucet tho.  Up here the water is too hot in hot season and too cold in cold season.  That's not so bad, a stand to raise the tank another 6ft would be nice.
Go for a pump.

----------


## RDN

I've got a mains fed tank buried in the garden, but use it only when the mains is off - usually 3 or 4 times a month, for anything from 1 to 6 days depending on how much of the mains pipe has been back-hoed into pieces by the stupid son$^(#^&*% fu#%^U^ bi(*&^%$  working on all the roads around Phuket.

I've also got a deep bore well supply for when both the mains is off and the tank pump has switched off (because the level has dropped too low). The deep bore well supply is very clean and is pumped up into a tank 3 or 4 storeys high which is about 200 meters from the house. By the time it gets to me, the pressure isn't too high - about 2 kg/sq cm - but good enough for the shower. The mains water pressure is much higher.

I used to have a supply from a filthy shallow well but the water was brown and smelly even after the Mazuma filter. Fortunately I got that swapped to the deep bore well supply.

----------


## Spin

^^^^ Well that answers all my hijacking water tank pressure questions so back on topic please!!!

----------


## breezer1

Good to see the work is underway  :goldcup:

----------


## Thetyim

How's it going, Buadhai ?

Why no news ?   :Sad:

----------


## Anonymous Coward

Perhaps he failed to take your advice on the following:




> divorce clause and a sanity clause

----------


## ceburat

Hey are you awake?  Still building?  I hope all is well?  I just returned from a week in NE Thailand near the river.  Beautiful country.  I wanted to see more of this great thread since I will soon be building.  But, oh no, no, no more thread.  I don't worry tho Mr. B. will be back, he is a good man with a good thread.  Hey - we miss you.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

Continued here:

The construction of Ms. AC's house

----------


## NickA

So that's why Buadhai has disappeared, some **** has stolen his house :Wink:

----------


## forreachingme

> Few years ago they had to open Lam Tahkong Dam as there was to much water, the artificial lake above was not yet finished at that time...
> 
> We found ourself in 1 meter of water in Mouban Ratchatanee, back of the makro, this was beetween 98 to 2000 not exactly remember... 
> 
> Ask about this evenment about how it was at this place as it looks like being on the same path...
> 
> Sorry to be scarry, but some time it is good to be prepared...
> 
> Cheers, thanks for sharing this construction tale, best of happiness and well being over there to you...


 



Your reply was then, that your place never floods, i really hope this holds and is true actually...



The Assumption school called us this morning, sorry no school, flooded...

Well ok we know some teachers, called, yeah 20 - 30 cm ...

At 5 PM over 1 meter, almost nothing they saved, nobody warned them, they just open the dam and the water comes...

i do not know when the school ( of 5'000 students ) will be able to reopen again, the teachers living in the back have to book the boat to reach their motorbikes...


I think it is a good time to see where it is not flooding when they open this dam !

----------


## buad hai

No flooding anywhere near my place. Later today I'll post photos of areas that did flood. Incidentally, they did not open the Lam Takhong floodgates, yet....

The gates that were opened were from a smaller dam near Pak Thong Chai.

----------


## forreachingme

Good to hear your house is on safe ground ! less rain actually, some friend told me rain stops on 15th of october those last years, would be good if true again...

----------

